# Do you add sugar to your coffee?



## Rainbow Eyes (Feb 25, 2015)

Some people prefer sugar in their coffee while others don't. Then there are some who can't stand it either way. Of course, there are also people who don't even drink coffee. How do you like your coffee?


----------



## summerlikewinter (Feb 24, 2015)

I like mine without sugar usually, but a little sugar makes it special. Often, I'll get creative and put a little Nutella in mine


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

Don't drink coffee (can't) and I don't use sugar with my tea


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

When I make my own, no, but don't mind a Starbucks with sugar in it. So long as it doesn't taste like syrup.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Sugar or the fake stuff. I love coffee _soooooooooooooo_ much.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

No


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm a sugar junkie so absolutely. I would find coffee utterly disgusting without it.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Yes. Lots of sugar! And I probably still won't like it D:.


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

Usually I take my coffee with sugar, but with really good brews like blue mountain I like it without anything in it.


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse (Jul 24, 2014)

I don't often drink coffee but when I do, I add a tiny bit of salt and 2 teaspoons of sugar.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

I put sugar.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Just a teaspoon of sugar will do.


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

I don't like coffee, I don't drink it but if I had to - with sugar.


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

It depends on the quality of the coffee.

Bad coffee needs sugar, and good ones doesn't.


----------



## reveur (Oct 26, 2014)

Ground coffee - no sugar, I'll take it _black as midnight on a moonless night._
Instant coffee - with milk and sugar. But I don't call it "coffee".


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

I like my coffe nuked.
1YBq please.
Use this formula to get the amount just right.


----------



## kiwig0ld (Nov 7, 2010)

Good either way. My creamer has sugar but sometimes I drink it with milk.


----------



## backdrop12 (Dec 11, 2012)

Both . I really depends on how I feel / if it is hotel coffee. Overall mostly black and naked =3


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Coffee with sugar and milk. Whiskey neat. Tea with no sugar.


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

Yeah, it's gross without.


----------



## oheyErin (Jul 7, 2015)

allanzo said:


> Oh god. Sugar. Sugar. Sugar. Sugar. I already posted on this thread but i still feel the need to say sugar. o.o i really don't get how you can drink something so bitter. Bleh. Drink something sweet <3. I just realized that oheyErin's profile pic was a gif. But yes, drink something sweet. Because sweet is always better, like love. Rather than bitter heartbreak.
> #Bangtan #CaramelMachiatto #IDon'tThinkAnyoneWillUnderstandThisUnlessYouLikeKPOP


Hahahha from what I can tell you're drinking a cup of sugar. It lost it's name coffee the minute you dumped that evil sweet monster :wink:


----------



## allanzo (Feb 6, 2014)

Haha. Maybe C:. But sugar is scientifically proven not to give the myth of "sugar rush".


----------



## salt (Jun 22, 2015)

No I add milk. I love coffee the German style but I never do it at home, too much work.


----------



## oheyErin (Jul 7, 2015)

@allanzo hmm tell that to mom's everywhere hahaha they'll probably shoot you... a death stare.


----------



## Wolf's Tale (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't drink coffee a lot, but when I do I add a lot of cream and sugar to it. I like it sweet and creamy lol.


----------



## Waif (Jan 3, 2015)

oheyErin said:


> Black all the way. The stronger the better.


That's what_ she_ said.


----------



## p55carroll (Oct 9, 2012)

A coffee connoisseur once said that people who put sugar in their coffee don't like coffee; they like dessert.

I gave up coffee and sugar altogether for about three years because I'm convinced that both are bad for my health. Then I slipped back into drinking coffee, but only on the condition that I'd drink it black. My standard now is the Americano--espresso and hot water, and nothing else.

Otherwise I drink yerba mate or rooibos tea. Regular black tea upsets my stomach so much it's not worth it; and Asian green tea is almost as bad.

I'd like to get sugar out of my diet altogether (except for eating fruit--but nothing as high-sugar as bananas).


----------



## Maiko_Hima (Jul 12, 2015)

I like black coffee but sometimes I'll add a bit of milk.


----------



## YelenaK (Jul 10, 2015)

Yes. Always sugar in tea and coffee.


----------



## RangerJoe (Nov 26, 2014)

SUGAR in COFFEE? Unconscionable. Might as well piss in my cheerios while I'm at it.


----------



## Aiura (Jul 3, 2015)

I don't drink it very often but when I do I add sugar and milk


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

Has to have sugar unless I'm drinking it with something sweet like a pain au chocolat


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

When I was a teen I'd take it double double(if you just add the sugar and the cream into the cup without any coffee, it's disgusting to see the ratio, and if you drink a few of those a day you really start to rack in _hidden_ calories). 

After cutting most sugars out of my diet, I now only add cream. Maybe one day I'll move to black only, but I find the cream/milk adds some depth. Probably because a lot of drinks I've grown up with were made creamy, dessert style and I've grown accustomed to it.

Although, IMO you can definitely appreciate a good cup of coffee(or tea) more without any sugar, that's for sure.

Tastes tend to mature over time.


----------



## iceblock (Sep 29, 2013)

I hate coffee, and I drink my tea black.


----------



## Owtoo (Aug 20, 2015)

I drink coffee daily and add sugar, milk and my own tears. (jk at the latter ofc) I don't particularly mind coffee without sugar/milk either but I just much prefer it with sugar and milk. Also sugar for tea, no milk.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 25, 2015)

Caffeine & sugar are bad for your health. They do a lot of bad things. I try to avoid them. But sometimes I still drink a cup of tea. Not too often. Herbal tea is totally no problem for your health though.


----------



## pertracto (Sep 4, 2015)

I don't drink coffee but I like to dunk biscuits in it ^^


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

How can something smell so good but taste so _gross_?


----------



## naraya888 (Jul 29, 2015)

Black coffee, please.
No sugar.
No milk/cream.
:happy:


----------



## Emma01 (Aug 27, 2015)

Decaf coffee with milk but no sugar. :happy:


----------



## VoicesofSpring (Mar 31, 2019)

It depends, but usually it is no sugar with my coffee. No cream, too. If i want sugar or cream with coffee, i simply eat a sweet/pastry with it.

But when preparing iced coffee, I like it with sugar and vanilla extract.
And preparing turkish coffee, I add sugar, and sometimes a drop of orange blossom water or a bit of cardamom.
Café de olla, sugar too and cinnamon.


----------



## Monadnock (May 27, 2017)

Stevia, not sugar. Stevia doesn't raise your blood sugar and has no calories, plus in my opinion coffee just tastes better with it.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Blasphemy


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd (Nov 10, 2017)

People always ask whether I would like any coffee with my sugar and cream. :laughing:


----------



## VoicesofSpring (Mar 31, 2019)

Eugenia Shepherd said:


> People always ask whether I would like any coffee with my sugar and cream. :laughing:


XD Tell me, you eat your coffee dipped in sugar and ream, that's right ?
Oh btw it made me thinks, I also like to do a duck, and dip a cub of sugar in coffee and eat it.
So I eat sugar with coffee. OK xD
@Monadnock how does stevia tastes in coffee compared to sugar cane ? I never tried, only tried xylitol it's special !


----------



## Shrodingers drink (Nov 30, 2018)

Good coffee doesn’t need sugar, bad coffee does.


----------



## Monadnock (May 27, 2017)

Noyau Obscur said:


> @Monadnock how does stevia tastes in coffee compared to sugar cane ? I never tried, only tried xylitol it's special !


Maybe slightly more plantlike and maybe slightly "chalkier" than regular sugar? That might not be the best description but it's the best I could do, definitely give it a shot if it's available where you live. I can't even remember what Xylitol tastes like.


----------



## VoicesofSpring (Mar 31, 2019)

Monadnock said:


> Maybe slightly more plantlike and maybe slightly "chalkier" than regular sugar? That might not be the best description but it's the best I could do, definitely give it a shot if it's available where you live. I can't even remember what Xylitol tastes like.


I see, your description made me curious, I would try it at least to know what taste it have ! 
I remember that xylitol have a fresh menthol like taste, it's a bit cold in mouth. A bit strange in the beginning, but after a bit, it's fine.
But I still prefer cane sugar, especially the muscovado one or panela !


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

I used to just half and half, but that was making me sick so now I used unsweetened almond milk creamer which tastes similar to half and half but doesn't make me so sick I can't eat


----------



## mood (Sep 5, 2019)

what if we don't like coffee is there anything to be had here (INTP)


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Good either way 

I almost never use "sugar" in the sense of granules, but I do typically add a nut milk. My absolute favorite is vanilla soy milk, which sometimes has sugar, but I try to save that for a treat and choose unsweetened almond or cashew milk if it's just an everyday cuppa. Alternatively, every once in a while I'll throw a little honey in. Mmm....


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Don't like coffee. But I don't put sugar in my tea so I wouldn't put it in coffee either.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

I don't drink coffee. I don't drink tea either. I'd rather drink glorious alcohol/energy drink.


----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

only if the creamer doesn't already have sugar in it


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

I never have sugar in my coffee or any other beverages. 

I'll eat the occasional dessert but I tend to find them too sweet.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

I don't drink coffee. And I barely eat any sugar.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I talk mine with no sugar or creamer.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't drink coffee. I drink tea without sugar in restaurants and at home I add artificial sweetener.


----------



## VoicesofSpring (Mar 31, 2019)

Notus Asphodelus said:


> I talk mine with no sugar or creamer.


Tell, me does your coffee reply back to you ? Is the sugar and creamer bribery to talk your coffee into some dark activities ? :thinking:


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Noyau Obscur said:


> Tell, me does your coffee reply back to you ? Is the sugar and creamer bribery to talk your coffee into some dark activities ? :thinking:


Some would say it feels like taking a really small dose of crystal meth. I find the strongest blend I could find, drink it and then walked around like some hyped chihuahua. Did some dark activities, but mostly just normal activities in a darken room.


----------



## VoicesofSpring (Mar 31, 2019)

Notus Asphodelus said:


> Some would say it feels like taking a really small dose of crystal meth. I find the strongest blend I could find, drink it and then walked around like some hyped chihuahua. Did some dark activities, but mostly just normal activities in a darken room.


Yeah, I noted that strongly brew coffee can impact body activity, same as strongly brew tea (chifir for example), but no no, ain't no drugs shhhhhhh. 
Normal activities in a darken room = can only think of sleeping as normal xD


----------



## Xenomorphus (Sep 14, 2019)

Never sugar... you monsters!:shocked:


----------



## Sidhe Draoi (Nov 25, 2016)

Hell yeah, what heathen doesnt? Lol. h:


----------



## magrael (Oct 19, 2019)

i cant have my coffee without sugar tbh. vanilla sugar is especially good.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

Depends what kind of creamer I am using. If it's flavored then there is no need for sugar, if it's just good ol' half'n'half or milk I will add sugar. I don't like anything sickly sweet though. Gotta be balanced.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I like black coffee with sweetened condensed milk or espresso shots 

I like black coffee when it’s freshly brew - I enjoy the deep roast taste however if it’s not freshly brew I need to add cream and sugar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

Nah, I already put milk innit.


----------



## dwilliams (Jan 17, 2020)

I love drinking coffee no matter if it has sugar or not.


----------



## flamesabers (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't drink coffee.


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

I put honey in my coffee, or nothing.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

I always drink my coffee with ice-cold tapwater heated to exactly 90 degrees (I have a thermometer), then poored into a steeping funnel and stays there for 5.5 minutes and then I let it out through a special organic filter. Then I drink it black before it cools to below 70 degrees, in a special branded cup that enhance the flavour.

Haha, no, only kidding. I am not at all fussy, sometimes I do, sometimes I don't. I drink coffee or tea, or "taffe" (some tea and some coffee mixed (if you feel chocked, try "jaffe", some coffee, some juice, or "laffe", some coffee, some fizzydrink/pop)), with or without sugar, though probably more often without, it depends on what I have eater and how I feel at the moment, often black, sometimes with soymilk or oatcream or something else like that, sometimes with spices, like cardamon, cinnamon, basil... often a tiny pinch of salt.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

It depends. Mostly not.
If I drink turkish coffe, latte, cappuchino, pumpkin spice, etc. I might.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

I tried to before, but it didn't seem to sweeten the coffee to make it less bitter. I nowadays drink it by itself and by itself only.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

I like my coffee how I like my women
Black and bitter:laughing:


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

I don't drink coffee very often. Usually I drink it so that the caffeine will get rid of a migraine. I don't usually bother adding sugar at those times.

When I drink it just to enjoy it, I add one packed of turbinado (minimally processed) sugar or a low-glycemic sweetener like stevia on rare occasions or if there's no turbinado.


----------



## Miss Sophia 124 (Oct 1, 2019)

Whats great about salt is that 









Never mind, do a word search puzzle.


----------



## ChocStar (Jan 24, 2020)

No. I'm usually a black coffee girl, or I just add unsweetened non-dairy milk. My inner STJ is usually very disapproving of it. Today I had a coffee with coconut milk and raspberry syrup and I felt like I was committing a sin. 

It's really weird because I'll drink alcohol but I won't drink sugar in my coffee, and I never drink sodas or colas.


----------



## instantsushi (Dec 25, 2017)

I don't trust people who drink their coffee without sugar.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

No off the sugar for 12 years


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I've probably already answered this, but when I first drank coffee, I used 2 creams and 2 sugars. When I joined the Navy, I took it black. I drank it black for a good 20 years after that. In the last 5 years or so, I've relented and added a splash of milk because black coffee is somewhat harsh on my (old man) stomach.


----------

